# ¿ Nos están espiando a través de Windows ?



## Fogonazo

Hace un par de días recomendaba la lectura de un artículo donde se hablaba en detalle sobre las botnets o redes zombis, para los que no saben lo que esto significa lo explico muy brevemente, una botnet es un grupo de computadoras controladas a distancia, generalmente con fines poco éticos, por un software malicioso que está instalado en cada una de ellas.

Pues bien, recientemente se dio a conocer una situación bastante particular, al parecer algunas herramientas de Microsoft recopilan información de los equipos para proporcionársela a la policía y combatir la ciberdelincuencia. Todos queremos mayor seguridad en la red y por lo tanto esto debería de ser algo bueno, pero el problema es que los usuarios no sabemos cómo funcionan estas herramientas ni a qué datos tienen acceso. Esto es algo lógico ya que manteniendo el secreto se evita que los hackers eludan las herramientas, pero desde el punto de vista de la privacidad de los usuarios las dudas son muchas y las respuestas pocas.

Windows tiene una puerta trasera (backdoor) en nuestros equipos y captura información, esto en parte es similar al comportamiento de una botnet aunque obviamente creo y quiero creer que es utilizada con fines que nos favorecen, más allá de todos los intereses que hay de por medio. No voy a extenderme mucho más con el tema porque la idea original era simplemente recomendar algunas excelentes lecturas relacionadas con todas estas cuestiones:

- En Kriptópolis trataron el tema en base a una publicación de PC World, el artículo deja las cosas más que claras y habla de la herramienta de eliminación de software malintensiónado, la nueva puerta trasera de Windows.

http://www.kriptopolis.org/mas-herramientas-microsoft-informaciónrman-policia


- Geekotic también comentó la situación, reflexionó sobre el tema y además originó un interesante debate en los comentarios del post. Sin duda una lectura que vale la pena.

http://geekotic.com/2008/05/11/dudas-existenciales-35/


- Siguiendo con las puertas traseras del sistema, en Bolsanegra preguntaron alguna vez respecto al WGA, ¿XP se comunica con Microsoft a diario?.

http://bsod.bolsanegra.net/2006/06/10/¿xp-se-comunica-con-microsoft-a-diario/



- De nuevo Bolsanegra, allí se planteó hace poco una interesante comparación relacionada con la privacidad. Seguramente muchos recuerden cuando Microsoft dijo que Google leía el correo de sus usuarios por medio de la publicidad contextual. Otra cosa que también dijo Microsoft recientemente es que se leen nuestras conversaciones vía MSN para detectar url maliciosas y filtrar ciertas palabras que no se pueden escribir, y no son ellos los encargados de realizar la tarea sino ''otra empresa asociada''.

- En S21sec a partir de un artículo publicado en infiltrated.net, abordaron el tema desde un punto de vista bastante particular, ¿privacidad y seguridad no se llevan bien?.

http://blog.s21sec.com/2008/05/la-privacidad-y-la-seguridad-no-se.html
http://www.infiltrated.net/?p=92

- Otra publicación de Kriptópolis donde vemos parte de una entrevista realizada a Richard Stallman, robo dejo una captura del post pero si desean leer la entrevista completa en Kriptópolis está el enlace a ella:







Si Stallman lo dice yo lo creo, además lo último es una realidad y los culpables somos nosotros, lo mismo me lo dijo el amigo Nico de ZonaFirefox hace algunos minutos. Pero no sólo Microsoft es el Gran Hermano de internet, ejemplos hay muchísimos y con algunos estoy completamente de acuerdo, como el caso de la red social Orkut en Brasil que pertenece a Google y proporcionó información a las autoridades sobre personas consideradas sospechosas de pedofilia. Por otro lado los bloggers también somos una especie de Gran Hermano pero en pequeña escala, hace algunos minutos lo comentaba con Pablo de Kabytes y él me decía que de cierta forma eramos formadores de opiniones, todos o casi todos analizamos las estadísticas de nuestros sitios y podemos reutilizar esa información en nuestro propio beneficio publicando lo que nos conviene más para, por ejemplo, generar más tráfico.

Por último dejo un video visto hace algún tiempo en sahw.com donde se aborda el tema de la privacidad de una manera bastante paranoica, pero muy interesante sin dudas. Comienza diciendo que todos nuestros datos informáticamente hablando están a la disposición de empresas que compran bases de datos a otras empresas encargadas de recopilarlos...


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Stallman

Fuente:
http://spamloco.net/2008/05/windows-es-la-botnet-mas-grande-del.html


*! Que seas paranoico no significa que no te esten siguiendo ¡*


----------



## DJ DRACO

Como siempre digo y seguire diciendo, o sabes mucho o tienes mucho tiempo libre, pero todos tus post son de mucha utilidad.

me parece haber sabido de este tema hace ya unos años, pero nunca tuve interes en preguntar o buscar o conseguir mas información, ya que quienes manejan la informática a nivel mundial, y hablo del monopolio de windows, seguramente nos estan persiguiendo continuamente, y metiendo en nuestras pc's ciertos miles de virus malisimos con motivo de seguir vendiendo sus antivirus.

aff, espero que alguna vez, esto cambie.


P/D: Sí soy paranoico, y Sí me estan siguiendo....tenias razón...jejejeje


----------



## Guest

yo desde que me entere que el parlamento americano dio derecho al FBI y a la CIA a inspeccionar toda cominucacion electronica que pasara por territorio nacional sin necesidad de orden judicial...  solo espero que estos foros esten alojados en sudamerica.

P.D.: Si, yo tampoco uso el messenger ni nada que use un server americano, puta paranohia...


----------



## Jazz_Light

Malditos sean Microsoft, la CIA y el FBI!



Ojalá no estén bajándose toda la pornografía que tengo en mi PC... algunos de mis archivos los tengo protegidos con derechos de autor...


----------



## KarlosDC23

Si microsoft esta haciendo esto con el FBI y otros......debemos preocuparnos mas d lo que deberiamos con nuestros computadores: ¡¡¡DEBEMOS VOLVERNOS HACKER!!!


----------



## fernandob

es , increible, y es la punta de el iceberg de un tema muy importante.

pero hay cosas que son basicas: si yo me compro una heladera es para enfriar mis cosas, no para que me espien, idem si compro un TV o un bidet.

con la PC se da algo especial: LA POSIBILIDAD.
es un poco dificil poner una camara o sensores que envien info en el bidet, pero internet es comunicacion duplex de alta velocidad.
y de nuevo se demuestra : 
si se puede.........siempre alguno lo hara.

hace años que aca en argentina paso lo de el corralito, hya muchos paises , no familias PAISES enteros que fueron estafados.......y ......si se puede...alguno lo hara.
hace poco paso lo de la debacle de EEUU , es el dia de hoy que no comprendo por que unos bancos en EEUU daban $$ a lo loco para que cualquiera se compre mansiones y de golpe eso se vino abajo y .........y ????
supongo que el banco recupero, pero resulto que la culpa la tuvo todo el mundo y ahi andabamos nosotros que trabajamos y no podemso juntar para comprar un departamentito y vemso en las noticias que hay que ayudar a lso grandes bancos.
que le mandan miles de millones a no se quien .
que se cae el mundo .
que mas miles de millones para evitar la caida de ........ ( ?? ) 

y yo pienso : si me pongo a fabricar algo de electronica y me va mal : me ayudaran asi ??

la realidad es que algunso ricos banqueros vieron la posibilidad de mandarse una GRAN ESTAFA y dijeron:

y si se puede.................le damos.

asi es la gente .
y microsoft , yo ya lo escuche desde ese windows que andaba como la mierda , el ultimo , el que salio luego de XP , que encima de andar como la mierda te hacia eso , de espiarte.

con que derecho ?????
es mas, uno tiene sus fotos en su PC, sus archivos.
las fotos de la vecina en bolas que tanto te costo sacar , horas de vigilia para agarrarla .
los estudios y trabajso practicos.
mas fotos de la playa tetas y carne hermosa.
algo mas de estudio, trabajos.
mas fotos .
proyectos , ASM propios.
mas fotos que te costo (la suscripcion ) para bajarte TODO.

en fin..........que derecho tienen ????



deberia todo el mundo mandar mails y mensajes con todas esas palabras prohibidas, que suenen a terroris..... y a bomba..y a cosas asi, todo el mundo , asi les saturamso el programa ese, y en el archivo una foto, la de motumbo, un mono con 3 patas para ellos.

la verdad , son unos paranoicos estos enfermitos de EEUU.
cualquier salame sabe que si andas en cosas raras y no sabes mucho para tener programas sofisticados :
tenes una PC conectada a internet de donde bajas cosas , o ni eso, para bajar cosas raras te vas a un ciber y listo ..........kk a los yankis.
y en tu casa una PC que jamas la conectas a internet ........
y se podran cagar tratando de ver que tenes.
*entonces ............para que es este espionaje masivo ????*
no son ningunos giles estos yankys.......
para que es ??????
si uno se pone a analizar , siempre la $$ es la que mueve el mundo .
te dicen que van a un pais por que hay armas de destruccion masiva y en verdad van a robar.
te dicen que necesitan miles de millones para prevenir que un meteorito nos haga percha y en verdad se ponen a hacer otra cosa.
$$ y poder .
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
siempre es eso.
que haran con ese manejo masivo de info ???
controlar a la gente , manejar , estadisticas que sirven para el mercado , anda a saber.................se aceptan ideas.
pero hay que analizarlo sabiendo con que bichos se esta :
bichos tramposos , inescrupulosos , mentirosos.
si te dicen que es para prevenir terrorismo te aseguro que eso es lo que te quieren hacer creer, pero no es el motivo.

MIREN:  un salame en computacion como yo ya sabe esto.
asi que si quisiera tener cosas raras como "como hacer explosivos con las sobras de la cena" o "como desviar un satelite yanky con un par de boleadoras y un telescopio de 50 U$ "  ya se que no tengo que instalar win ultimo.
pongo XP o el otro,, ese libre, como se llamaba ??? LINUX .
linux te espia ???????????
bueno, uno averigua aca en la web y listo.
esto de estos programas fijense las palabras:
*son masivos y para doña rosa *por que como dije , uno un poco cuidadoso averigua un poco y ya esta, no lo pone.
asi que es como dije:
¿ para que son ??? 
no para agarrar a bin laden que esta en una cueva usando windows 85 .
no .








yo , por mi parte , el dia que vendan inodoros de EEUU marca microsoft , compro seguro por que hay unas opiniones que quisiera enviarles.


----------



## MasCalambres

fernandob dijo:


> yo , por mi parte , el dia que vendan inodoros de EEUU marca microsoft , compro seguro por que hay unas opiniones que quisiera enviarles.






Estoy de acuerdo contigo en todo, yo daría cualquier cosa, por poder enviarles una opinión bien gorda a los impresentables esos.

Por cierto desde que se fundaron los EEUU han estado en todas las guerras que han habido en el planeta, directa e indirectamente. En algunas ocasiones de manera lamentable. 

Lo increible de todo esto, es que nos hemos dejado llevar por ellos, creando una sociedad enferma en muchos aspectos y asi nos va.

Yo por mi parte cuanto mas viejo me hago peor concepto tengo de esta gentuza, creo que se debe a que ya no me creo las peliculas que hacen, en las que van de salvadores del mundo para limpiar su imagen 

Es mas abogo por que se lo están cargando todo, y al final estaremos esclavizados por ellos.

Son lo peor de este planeta.....

Otro tema a tocar, seria el tema de Israel, el tema de kosovo, somalia, libano, y alguno mas...para saber quien son realmente.

Salu2


----------



## nuk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Vdg6l9DDhk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMhp6-86njg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvuFWLinPgU
psd: no se si entra al tema pero.....es para esplicar
maso menos como funciona.


----------



## ELMARS777

el internet tuvo su principio en las fuerzas militares de estado unidos, mejos dicho era algo super secreto, pero como sus uso se generalizo debido a que facilitaba la comunicacion y la realizacion de diversas tareas, mas otros paises  la adaptaron , salio del rango militar, pero del todo, el mundo oscuro del espionaje y la encriptacion quedo alli, cualquier palabra que nosotros usemos, es tenida como amenaza inminente, sobre todo despues del 911, saben de todo hasta en que momento vas al baño, y no exagero, los correo electronicos es el metodo mas eficaz para conocer los datos a nivel mundial de todos los usuarios, asi no sepan que es una computadora alli esta el nombre de todos y la situacion que viven, el espionaje industrial y otros achaques criminales tambien se discurren en nuestros pc, para robar informacion , que por Dios yo no sabian que se iben a enterar, ha habido casos en que personas que nunca llevaron su computador a reparar y ni siquiera le permitieron a otros tocar su valioso equipo, los cuales se llevan la desagradable sorpresa de que esas fotos o documentos secretos se hallan rodando por toda la red.
una foto o imagen que uno suba a internet en cuestion de 45 minutos ya le ha dado la vuelta al mundo. si hacen esto que no haran bueno hay les dejo ese monton de chachara y sorte


----------



## electrodan

ELMARS777 dijo:


> el internet tuvo su principio en las fuerzas militares de estado unidos, mejos dicho era algo super secreto


Lee esto --> http://www.microsiervos.com/archivo/internet/el-verdadero-origen-de-internet.html


ELMARS777 dijo:


> una foto o imagen que uno suba a internet en cuestion de 45 minutos ya le ha dado la vuelta al mundo.


A que te referís con eso? Cuando subís una foto esta puede accederse desde cualquier punto del mundo con conexión instantáneamente. Y... A quién le va a interesar una foto tuya como para que  te hagas famoso (si eso es lo que quisiste decir)?


----------



## ELMARS777

gracias por la referencia pero unos renglones dice : El Departamento de Defensa, del que a su vez depende la ARPA, era en aquel entonces el más grande comprador de ordenadores del mundo. Si habla del deparatamento de defensa se refiere a las fuerzas militares o a los boys scouts no se, si tocas el enlace del articulo a que te refieres te envia derechito alla. 
Cuando me referia a que una foto le daba la vuelta al mundo en 45 minutos o un segundo, no me referia a una imagen propia puder cualquier usuario cito: "Una foto o imagen que uno suba. dice no dice: que yo suba de mi. no me interesa ser famoso, podria ser cualquier cosa, imagen o documento, o como crees que muchos viajan y cuando llegan a donde vayan no tienen dinero, les han clonado las tarjetas etc. Aca en mi pais  por culpa del narcotrafico se ve de todo. La influencia del internet ha sido tan fuerte que puede crear dialogos, aclaraciones y  puntos de vista como esto que tenemos en estos foros, donde cualquiera y con el respeto que merecen todos puede expresar,opinar y diversos. 





> ¡Atencion! ¡Peligro! ¡Autodidacta corrigiendo como si supiera!! (frase robada de otro foro ).




saludos


----------



## armentatron

que onda amigos, la verdad que es un tema muy interesante y a la vez puede ser un poco "tenebroso", sinceramente en lo personal ya tenia conocimiento de que somos espiados en nuestros ordenadores ya que pues si eres capas de crear todo un sistema operativo mandar la informacion que un usuario guarde o vea en red usando ese sistema seria demasiado facil y sin que el usuario se diera cuenta pues nosotros no vemos el codigo del programa y si lo vieramos pues no todos entenderiamos. hace mucho busque informacion sobre esto pero casi no encontre nada, no existia tanto como el dia de hoy, el internet era mas pequeño el dia de hoy hay de todo la verdad los felicito por la informacion esta muy bien


----------



## elosciloscopio

que me espien, no tengo nada que ocultar
y creo que faltan algunos cientos de años hasta que diseñe algo que valga la pena 

saludos


----------



## electrodan

ELMARS777 dijo:


> gracias por la referencia pero unos renglones dice : El Departamento de Defensa, del que a su vez depende la ARPA, era en aquel entonces el más grande comprador de ordenadores del mundo. Si habla del deparatamento de defensa se refiere a las fuerzas militares o a los boys scouts no se, si tocas el enlace del articulo a que te refieres te envia derechito alla.


Que el Departamento de Defensa comprara ordenadores no es sinónimo de que e sus inicios la Internet fuera "super secreta".


ELMARS777 dijo:


> Cuando me referia a que una foto le daba la vuelta al mundo en 45 minutos o un segundo, no me referia a una imagen propia puder cualquier usuario cito: "Una foto o imagen que uno suba. dice no dice: que yo suba de mi. no me interesa ser famoso, podria ser cualquier cosa, imagen o documento, o como crees que muchos viajan y cuando llegan a donde vayan no tienen dinero, les han clonado las tarjetas etc. Aca en mi pais  por culpa del narcotrafico se ve de todo.


Acá mezclas algunas cosas que poco tienen que ver entre si. En primer lugar, nunca dijiste "un segundo" (lo que es un tiempo razonable de latencia de un lado a otro del mundo en la Internet), si no "45 minutos", lo que me parece una medida totalmente arbitraria.
También admito que en algunos casos alguien puede publicar un documento confidencial con diversos propósitos. Si ese era el sentido de tu frase entonces te ofrezco disculpas por no haberla entendido, pero podrías haberla explicando sin ponerte a la defensiva.
También veo que hablas de los fraudes con tarjetas de crédito, pero creo que los narcotraficantes poco tienen que ver con las tarjetas de crédito (si no es así puedes explicármelo).



ELMARS777 dijo:


> La influencia del internet ha sido tan fuerte que puede crear dialogos, aclaraciones y puntos de vista como esto que tenemos en estos foros, donde cualquiera y con el respeto que merecen todos puede expresar,opinar y diversos.


Coincido contigo.



ELMARS777 dijo:


> ¡Atencion! ¡Peligro! ¡Autodidacta corrigiendo como si supiera!! (frase robada de otro foro ).
Hacer clic para expandir...

¿Donde quedó "el respeto que merecen"?


----------



## NEO101

Bueno, me meto en este hilo, es más fuerte que yo...
Es un tema muyyyyy extenso, y nunca se logra nada desgraciadamente (porque la masa general de gente "ignorante" (no en el sentido insultante, sino literal)) es la que mueve en general todo. Con lo de que meueven todo, me refiero a mover todo para el lado que quieren los que les hacen usar esos programas/servicios.

Como decía, el tema es muy extenso, y es una de mis aficiones (paranoico yo??? siii!!!! mucho!!!!).

En primer lugar, es mala idea desde todo punto de vista, y debería evitarse a toda costa el uso de Windows. O en todo caso tenerlo solo para correr video-juegos.
El código fuente no está disponible, y por lo tanto no se puede saber qué hace. Hay muchos cientos, tal vez miles, de situaciones *concretas y comprobadas* en las que se puede verificar la mala fe, competencia desleal y ausencia de moralidad de Mocosoft. Es una empresa que ha demostrado y demuestra una total falta de ética. Eso, sumado a esos hechos comprobados, dan la casi seguridad de que juegan con nuestros datos.

Si se habla de seguridad, lo ideal es o bien BSD , o bien Linux. Pero lo más importante para la seguridad y para otras cosas que luego agrego, es que el software debe ser *de código abierto*. E idealmente, también libre.

Cuando usas software propietario, *tu empresa es manejada* por la que hace el programa. Por qué ? Sencillo: te obligan a actualizar todo, sistema operativo, programa, hardware cuando *ellos lo deciden*, con una sencilla herramienta: "a partir de XX fecha se discontinúa el soporte para YY versión." --> fuiste.

Me estoy llendo por las ramas, es que el tema me fascina y es muy extenso, pero hay muy buenas notas (que si quieren busco los links) que lo explican muchísimo mejor de lo que pueda hacerlo yo.

Otra cuestión *fernandob* decía de mandar todas palabras sospechosas para volverlos locos... Te cuento que hace ya muchos años se celebra un día "anti red hechelón". Ese día toda la gente pone en sus mails palabras de una lista que se considera son monitoreadas, con el objetivo de ese día saturarlos de información.

Otra cuestión: en países serios y responsables, la *administración pública usa softare open-source*. Eso sin contar con que se deben usar formatos de archivos que no pertenezcan a una empresa. No es lógico, por ejemplo, usar los .doc en una información que tenga que ser accedida por todo el público, porque obligás al que lo tenga que leer, a comprar tanto licencia de Windows como la del Word.


Desgraciadamente, cuesta masificar lo correcto.
Por ejemplo, todos usan .MP3 en ves de Musepack. Cuántos saben que Musepack además de ser libre y abierto, comprime *con mejor calidad* y tiene muchísimo menor consumo de procesador? Yo por ejemplo, cuando me guardo algo que rippeo (leo de CD de audio), uso este formato. Pero la realidad, es que los reproductores comerciales que no sean PC o se les puedan poner plug-ins, no lo soportan!
Ni hablar de tantos otros formatos. Agradezco que hoy en día el .PDF se haya masificado bastante, porque realmente el formato .doc, además de ser cerrado, es *pésimo*.

Hay muchos temas adicionales. Algunos concretos, otros no tanto. Algo interesante que deberían saber: el software anti-spyware de Mocosoft *no sirve* y no es buena idea instalarlo. Como comentario interesante, solo comentarles que ni bien se lanzó, se notó por ejemplo que luego del escaneo, dejaba sin marcar (o sea, por defecto no lo removía) un Spyware muuuuuy conocido. Qué interesante fue descubrir que Mocosoft tenía acciones en la "empresa" que hacía ese Spyware....
Si quieren un atispyware gratis y muy bueno: Spybot

Luego, también, hay muchos (muchos muchos muuuuchos!!!!!!) preconceptos *equivocados* de Linux por ejemplo. Como ser "que no hay virus porque se usa poco" , o que es difícil de usar por pricipiantes (a modo de resumen: es *diferente*, no más difícil, y en realidad es más complicado adaptarse para los usuarios avanzados que para los principiantes), etc.
También hay preconceptos bobos de Mocosoft. La excusa que más me molesta, juro que me pone loco, es cuando a una explicación te contestan "y entonces por qué todos usan Windows?" (o el programa del que se esté hablando). Que se aplica a tantas cosas de la vida. "Por qué tantas personas hace tan cosa, si no conviene". Respuesta --> gente que hacen negocios manejando a la manada ignorante.
Otra: escuchar llamar a Bill "gurú informático".  Deberían informarse un poco. Bill NUNCA programó (bah, solo algunas líneas del primer Visual Basic parece). TODO, absolutamente TODO lo que hizo fue copiar ideas y fundir empresas (o comprarlas). Y ROBAR (literalmente). También extorsionar. De informática, no sabe nada. Lo que sí te reconozco, es que el tipo es un EXCELENTE vendedor y EXCELENTE comerciante. Siempre y cuando omitas su carencia de ética, claro.
De todo esto puedo dar ejemplos concretos, pero si lo pongo todo ya, no termino nunca este "primer post".

Ojo, cuando lean esto, tengan en cuenta que en determinados momentos escribo "caliente", pero esa calentura no está dirigida a las "ovejas" que se dejan llevar, sino a los que contribuyen a que las "ovejas" sean guiadas...:enfadado:

Bueno, termino este primer post porque ya desvarié mucho, y no sé si alguien quiera leer semejante ladrillo.

Un abrazo grande a todos los foristas!
Marcelo.

PD: ya por este post, figuro en la lista de "terroristas anti-mocosoft"


----------



## ELMARS777

disculpas aceptadas y tu tambien disculpa, caso cerrado


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

NEO101 dijo:


> No es lógico, por ejemplo, usar los .doc en una información que tenga que ser accedida por todo el público, porque obligás al que lo tenga que leer, a comprar tanto licencia de Windows como la del Word.


Te doy toda la razón. 



> Pero la realidad, es que los reproductores comerciales que no sean PC o se les puedan poner plug-ins, no lo soportan!


Literalmente tienes razón, comercio amigo comercio  *¡DI NE RO!* :enfadado:


> Respuesta --> gente que hacen negocios manejando a la manada ignorante.


----------



## juandavidsw

Jazz_Light dijo:


> Malditos sean Microsoft, la CIA y el FBI!
> 
> 
> 
> Ojalá no estén bajándose toda la pornografía que tengo en mi PC... algunos de mis archivos los tengo protegidos con derechos de autor...


jajajajaja.. q grave!!



nuk dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Vdg6l9DDhk
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMhp6-86njg
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvuFWLinPgU
> psd: no se si entra al tema pero.....es para esplicar
> maso menos como funciona.


de pana q quieren controlar todo..


----------



## el-rey-julien

el software debe ser de código abierto. E idealmente, también libre
como dijo el amigo neo101 ,tambien doy fe que linux no es mas dificil
es diferente nada mas ,y si ay virus para linux solo que no son masivos como los de win
doy fe tambien que si quieren tambien te espian aun en linux ,solo tienen que controlar el trafico de tu pc al server y listo ya saben que vuscaste que escriviste en tu linux o cualquier sistema operativo,quizas la intrucion sea un poco mas dificil pero no imposible,
de echo yo mismo sin saber mucho e logrado canbiar pass de root y arrancar linux que supuestamente estaban protejidos ,ojo siempre  con el consentimiento de mis clientes que olvidaron el pass de root,o simplemente no podian instalar algun progama  ,por eso pienso que el que es capas de obtener tu pass de root en linux ,podria escrivir en tambien en tu disco e instalar lo que quisiera sin siquiera uno enterarse ya que normalmente la cesion que usa un usario de linux no es presisamente la cesion de root,
personalmente tengo mi linux basado en debian ,el ubuntu kubuntu esta lindo me gusta,pero no confio en sus actualisaciones y el echo que siempre lo estan ''mejorando'' y al final uno termina instalando cualquier paquete que quien sabe lo que tienen ,prefiero compilar mis propios paquetes ,asi tengo un mejor control de lo que ay en mi pc,de paso aprendo cada dia mas,de todas formas me tiene sin cuidado si me espian,si quisiera aser algun daño o maldad iria a un ciber ,igual pienso que con el terrorismo ellos consiguieron la excusa perfecta para espiar ,nadie piensa que por los telefonos nos espian mas que con cualquier sistema operativo ¿los mensajes de texto por ejemplo si los borras de tu telefono igual quedan guardados quien sabe donde


----------



## maton00

No solo  te espian segun el "webbot" fue creado para recopilar informacion inconciente o en el subconciente de todo usuario que busca o crea paginas a travez de google,o buscadores parecidos para hacer una especie de algoritmo-estrategia, y segun poder predecir el futuro o sucesos que sucederan (bolsa de valores, atentados,golpes de estado,etc) para fines politicos , tanto es acertado que lo llegan a comparar como las predicciones de nostradamus ,segun predijo la muerte del papa , desastres ecologicos....
la verdad que opinan de este invento?


----------



## armentatron

da ñañaras pero es muy cierto lo que se dice, "el conocimiento es poder"


----------



## NEO101

*gustavocof115*, buen día 

Tal como decís, 100% de acuerdo en todo.
Eso si, obvio que teniendo la PC "en tus manos" y pudiendo bootear desde otra unidad, siempre se puede (o casi siempre) vulnerar cualquier S.O.... Yo me refería más que nada en forma remota. Y en Window$ es mucho más fácil, por todas las vulnerabilidades sin solucionar y con larga data, más todo el Spyware y virus que los usuarios a veces ni se preocupan de si los tienen o no...
Y tal cual como decís, todo el tráfico en Internet se puede interceptar sin que el origen y el destino se enteren... no somos dueños de la red en su parte física (routers y demás), son todos de empresas que vaya uno a saber con quiénes negocian.

Lo que ayudaría mucho es que TODOS usáramos la comunicación encriptada, con PGP o con lo que sea, hasta para decir un "hola, todo bien?". De esa manera se les complicaría un poco, o les sería algo más "caro" procesar toda la info que se genera.

Algo muy importante, que tal vez nadie tiene presente, es que si no fuera por los hackers, hoy en día cualquiera podría tener todos nuestros datos sin NADA de esfuerzo. Ellos son los que denuncian los decubrimientos de inseguridad que hacen. O se creen que Moco$oft se va a preocupar por solucionar un agujero si nadie dice nada??? Lo dejan, y el que tiene ganas lo explota para beneficio propio... Creo que le tenemos que estar muy agradecidos a los hackers (ojo, no confudir con crackers, eso es otra cosa).

Saludos y perdón por escribir otro mini-ladrillo  , espero que a alguien le resulte interesante su lectura.

Marcelo.


----------



## electrodan

En realidad un hacker no es necesariamente conocedor en seguridad informática. Así como un experto en seguridad informática puede no ser hacker.


----------



## Kobunko

¡merde! ...y yo creía que la paranoia era un invento de todos los demás para complicarme la vida a mí!


----------



## GomezF

Jajaja.

Para mi gusto nunca está demás ser un poco paranoico. Siempre es bueno tener precauciones.


----------



## Tacatomon

No se porque, pero ahora que tengo el win7 Sí me siento observado...
¿Será?, ¿No Será?


----------



## Dario

hnoooohhh noooo.... la cia ya tiene los planos de mi nuevo robot!!! jaaajaja... 
espero que no lo ocupen con fines belicos... ¡no les va a servirrr!!!


----------



## KarlosDC23

D@rio dijo:


> hnoooohhh noooo.... la cia ya tiene los planos de mi nuevo robot!!! jaaajaja...
> espero que no lo ocupen con fines belicos... ¡no les va a servirrr!!!


 

ejale!!! maandamelos por q necesito urgente hacerme uno........


----------



## DOSMETROS

No lei todos los mensajes del hilo , pero siempre recuerdo que hace ya bastantes años , por un problema político en eeuu , sabían que tal nota la había escrito "Pepe", porque el Word , guarda escondidos datos respecto a la máquina en la que fué escrito el .doc


----------



## GomezF

A bueno, ¿para qué mier** quieren saber lo que escribo en el word? ¿O les interesa mi informe sobre la ley de Ohm?
Creo que es una violación al derecho de privacidad.

P.D.: yo siempre tengo mis proyectos a la antigua, dibujados en el tablero de dibujo técnico o escritos a mano (así me crió mi viejo y así sguiré)


----------



## elbrujo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No lei todos los mensajes del hilo , pero siempre recuerdo que hace ya bastantes años , por un problema político en eeuu , sabían que tal nota la había escrito "Pepe", porque el Word , guarda escondidos datos respecto a la máquina en la que fué escrito el .doc



Es cierto, si lo abris con un notepad o cualquier aplicacion de texto plano, veras la cabecera que tiene el nombre de autor. Yo lo quise usar en una pericia pero no correspondia el nombre con quien pensabamos que lo habia escrito, no pudiendo acreditarlo. Tambien esta el path de donde esta el documento y alguna otra info..


----------



## ELMARS777

D@rio dijo:


> hnoooohhh noooo.... la cia ya tiene los planos de mi nuevo robot!!! jaaajaja...
> espero que no lo ocupen con fines belicos... ¡no les va a servirrr!!!



por casualidad no sera un transformer


----------



## StrySG

Pues con todo esto hasta ya me estoy desanimando a que me instalen internet en casa, y me animo a seguir usando los ciber cafes o cafe-internets como único medio de accseo a internet

Incluso haciendo eso moviendo info desde mi flash a mi PC quien sabe que comandos o programas se graban a la misma que no esteen espiando mi PC:;:;:

La corrupcion esta casi en todos los rincones del planeta incluso si se crease una nueva forma de comunicacion masiva "secreta", el mismo creador ¿no se veria tentado a vender esa informacion a personas externas a la privacidad de su propia red cuando le ofrezcan un "camion lleno de dinero", lo amenacen o traten de persuadirlo de alguna forma?... No se si se entiende lo que digo pero...

Hablar mucho de esto no tiene mucho sentido si no se toman acciones concretas, escuche una vez que el mal triunfa en el mundo siempre y cuando los buenos no actuen para evitarlo ¶...


----------



## Tacatomon

Bahhh, el mundo es un sistema cerrado, ni que se fueran a enterar los extraterrestes...
Upppsss, ya se inventó la radio!!!!


----------



## NEO101

StrySG dijo:


> Pues con todo esto hasta ya me estoy desanimando a que me instalen internet en casa, y me animo a seguir usando los ciber cafes o cafe-internets como único medio de accseo a internet
> 
> Incluso haciendo eso moviendo info desde mi flash a mi PC quien sabe que comandos o programas se graban a la misma que no esteen espiando mi PC:;:;:



Alcanza con usar el software correcto, y tener un mínimo de idea de lo que se hace...
Así como si comprás un equipo de audio sin aprender un poco antes, te van a vender cualquier cosa, pasa lo mismo con el software. Si intalás sin siquiera leer lo que hace un programa, o informarte quién lo hace (mínimamente, saber si lo hace una empresa seria o en realidad es alguien relacionado con Mocosoft), o si te registrás en cualquier servicion web sin entender lo que hace.... a no quejarse.

Una buena opción si no tenés mucha idea es, por ejemplo, usar un Live CD de Linux... Estos funcionan desde el CD y se pierde todo al apagar, así que no puede haber ningún seguimiento. Está bueno para cuando tenés que usar Internet en una PC que está plagada de virus, te saca del paso 

Es un tema extenso, pero se reduce siempre a lo mismo: invetigar un poco, y usar el sentido común. Y sacarse de la cabeza la estupidez de que "lo que usan todos debe ser mejor". Como el que piensa que el IE es bueno o que Windows sirve para algo más que para correr videojuegos, solo porque "todos lo tienen".

Informarse 

Saludos y perdón si fui denso.

Marcelo.


----------



## GomezF

Buenas,

Estoy en 3º (del sist viejo, osea el último año) de una esc. técnica y en una o dos semanas nos estarían entregando unas netbooks.
Eh decido poner esto acá porque eh leido en varias webs que estas estarían vigilidas a travéz de un chip o un programa (no me quedó del todo claro), que "vigilaría" lo que hagamos en ella.
Mi preg. es: ¿este programa tan sólo se limitaría a evitar que entremos en ciertas paginas? ¿o informaría regularmente a un servidor lo que uno hace?

Desde ya muchas gracias.

Saludos, Francisco Gómez.

P.D., Acá dejos las web que leí:

http://www.taringa.net/posts/info/4790337/Así-es-la-netbook-para-los-colegios-técnicos.html
http://networks.com.ar/page/taringa...-para-estudiantes:-Opacado-por-Microsoft.html
http://conectarigualdad.com.ar/
http://www.derf.com.ar/noticias.asp?cod_des=331731&ID_Seccion=33


----------



## Fortivo

GomezF dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Estoy en 3º (del sist viejo, osea el último año) de una esc. técnica y en una o dos semanas nos estarían entregando unas netbooks.
> Eh decido poner esto acá porque eh leido en varias webs que estas estarían vigilidas a travéz de un chip o un programa (no me quedó del todo claro), que "vigilaría" lo que hagamos en ella.
> Mi preg. es: ¿este programa tan sólo se limitaría a evitar que entremos en ciertas paginas? ¿o informaría regularmente a un servidor lo que uno hace?
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias.
> 
> Saludos, Francisco Gómez.
> 
> P.D., Acá dejos las web que leí:
> 
> http://www.taringa.net/posts/info/4790337/Así-es-la-netbook-para-los-colegios-técnicos.html
> http://networks.com.ar/page/taringa...-para-estudiantes:-Opacado-por-Microsoft.html
> http://conectarigualdad.com.ar/
> http://www.derf.com.ar/noticias.asp?cod_des=331731&ID_Seccion=33



HOLA¡ depende del programa amigo, te pueden instalar un programa ''oculto o invisible para el que no entiende..'' y cuando tu guardes algo manda una copia por red o internet (wifi , etc...) y si en ese momento no estas conectado pues el propio netbook esperara ha que haya una coneccion establecida y mandara los datos estimados a un ''cerebro'' que seria el ordenador master que se encargaria de recojer todos los datos de los netbook.

ha sido provado por mi sistemas parecidos pero de pc a pc normal y funcionan del 10, no se si lo podrian cargar en netbook, pero como todo en la informatica no es imposible... 

un saludo ¡¡


----------



## GomezF

Gracias por el dato, hasta donde tengo entendido es como una especie de troyano.
Aún así estoy más que contento con esto, creo que es una buena idea.


----------



## NEO101

Si es un simple programa, alcanza con formatear la partición principal (y borrar el boot sector) e instalar un SO limpio, por ejemplo Ubuntu Netbook Remix o el de Intel Moblin (me quedo con el primero!). Cuando digo limpio, es que uses una imagen oficial bajada, no una que te hayan dado con la máquina.
Si tienen algo más elaborado (por BIOS) abría que buscar una BIOS modificada y flashearla.

Perdón pero no leí los links, igual lo más probable es que sea la primer opción.

Saludos!
Marcelo.

PD: para mí estás en el plan "nuevo". Para mí la secundaria técnica iba de 1ro a 6to año (siendo el 1 posterior al 7mo de la primaria). Pero en este país.... implementamos algo que sabemos no funciona y luego volvemos atrás, obviamente asignando unos cuantos milloncitos de recursos para cada cambio, de los cuales el 95% se usa para pago de regalías y coimas, y casi nada llega a los maestros.


----------



## GomezF

OK, gracias por la información.

Despues veo qué puedo averiguar.

Muchas greacias


----------



## Dano

GomezF dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Estoy en 3º (del sist viejo, osea el último año) de una esc. técnica y en una o dos semanas nos estarían entregando unas netbooks.
> Eh decido poner esto acá porque eh leido en varias webs que estas estarían vigilidas a travéz de un chip o un programa (no me quedó del todo claro), que "vigilaría" lo que hagamos en ella.
> Mi preg. es: ¿este programa tan sólo se limitaría a evitar que entremos en ciertas paginas? ¿o informaría regularmente a un servidor lo que uno hace?
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias.
> 
> Saludos, Francisco Gómez.
> 
> P.D., Acá dejos las web que leí:
> 
> http://www.taringa.net/posts/info/4790337/Así-es-la-netbook-para-los-colegios-técnicos.html
> http://networks.com.ar/page/taringa...-para-estudiantes:-Opacado-por-Microsoft.html
> http://conectarigualdad.com.ar/
> http://www.derf.com.ar/noticias.asp?cod_des=331731&ID_Seccion=33



Por lo que comentan los muchachos de Taringa, lindo negocio hizo la presidenta comprando las licencias de XP y Office. 

S2


----------



## el-rey-julien

encima lo malo es que usa rxart  pixar  que es un linux que paga licencia  también y encima es medio pelo ,ya que le ponen un Linux porque no usaron algún Linux no propietario como debian,gento,fedora y sigue la lista ,también hicieron negocio con las licencias linux.
pero bienvenida   sea toda  difucion de linux


----------



## GomezF

¿Me recomiendan algun Linux en especial para descargarle?


----------



## el-rey-julien

primero ubuntu o kubuntu que son fáciles de usar y después cuando le tomes el gusto al Linux ,seguro que te quedas con Debian


----------



## Fortivo

GomezF, antes de instalar el operativo de nuevo, yo probaria una cosa, entraria en ejecutar y pones msconfig, se te abrira una ventana y vas a la pestaña que dice INICIO, en esa pestaña sale todo lo que esta cargado en la memoria, si es un programa y esta activo lo veras ahi , deseleccionas y reinicias y listo.

otro metodo que si utilizas windows , las verciones xp , vista y windows 7 que seguro que sabes que tiene una zona de seguridad con firewall, entras en la lista del firewall y observa que tiene permiso de conexion, si ves algo no normal lo bloqueas, y si no estas seguro pregunta aqui con una foto de pantalla y te dire que cosas NO son normales que esten activas 

un saludo cuidate!



GomezF dijo:


> ¿Me recomiendan algun Linux en especial para descargarle?



si todos en tu trabajo tiene windows no instales linux si van a realizar transferencias de archivos, lo que configuras con windows en 1 minuto te pegas un buen tiempo con linux ((si es que lo llegas a configurar))

saludos!



GomezF dijo:


> Gracias por el dato, hasta donde tengo entendido es como *una especie de troyano*.
> Aún así estoy más que contento con esto, creo que es una buena idea.



Si es una especie no puede ser un troyano , es broma, troyano lo dudo si tienes antivirus, si te viene con antivirus , desistalalo y intalale otro antivirus y que te revise el sistema, puede ser que el antivirus que tengas instalado este ''trucado '' para no detectar dicho ''gusano''


----------



## el-rey-julien

don fortivo yo uso Linux y de ninguna manera se tarda buen tiempo ,es una roca de estable ,configurar?que? si es mas fácil que window ,no digo que empiece con debian ,pero un ubuntu o kubunto esta echa para los novatos que no saben nada y es mas fácil de configurar todo ,buenos archivos de ayuda ,un ejemplo un modem 3g lo pones en Linux y funciona solo ,pero en win te pide instalarlo ,reiniciar .
y tengo entendido que las netbut del gobierno la cosa que protege si la roban esta en la bios no en el sistema operativo .
un teléfono lo conectas  a Linux y funciona solo también ,en win tenes que instalar como mil cosas ,
claro que es mi punto de vista ,por lo menos ami siempre me resulto facil ,empecé con mandrake y pase por casi todas las distros y me quedo con Debian ,pero cada uno seguro que le va a gustar uno distinto ,cuestión de gustos nomas


----------



## Fortivo

gustavocof115 dijo:


> don fortivo yo uso linux y de ninguna manera se tarda buen tiempo ,es una roca de estable ,configurar?que? si es mas facil que window ,no digo que empiece con debian ,pero un ubuntu o kubunto esta echa para los nuevitos que no saben nada y es mas facil de configurar todo ,buenos archivos de ayuda ,un ejemplo un moden 3g lo pones en linux y funciona solo ,pero en win te pide instalarlo ,reiniciar .
> y tengo entendido que las netbut del gobierno la cosa que proteje si la roban esta en la bios no en el sistema operativo .
> un telefono lo conectas  a linux y funciona solo tambien ,en win tenes que instalar como mil cosas ,



ups pues no tengo entendido lo mismo , yo una vez instale ubuntu y no se si era una vercion mala ,,, si te digo la verdad no me dio mucha gracia jejeje, te hablo de tiempo el primero ubunt que sacaron, lo bueno que me gusta es que es codigo libre de programacion, tendre que instalar de nuevo alguna vercion de las ultimas para ver como va. 

las netbut del gobierno tiene un sistema de localizacion en caso de robo, pero no por la bios , la bios es el sistema para iniciar la pc , controla un monton de parametros pero dudo que pueda iniciar una coneccion wifi o viceversa para indicar el robo. el dia que en bios pueda navegar o enviar datos no instalo en mi vida ningun sistema operativo ¡¡

saludos amigo¡

PD: como dicen en mi pueblo '' quitame el Don y Subeme el sueldo ''


----------



## el-rey-julien

ni bien encuentre el articulo que explica mejor que yo te lo mando(por eso de la bios)
yo diría que pruebes alguna vercion mas nueva una live ,sin instalar y después me contas ,
me parece raro también a mi eso de la bios ,pero así decía el articulo 
pd 
don es con respeto y se bien para que es la bios 
coincido con vos en eso de la bios no puede navegar,quizás si pueda enviar algún tipo de datos ,después de todo luego del bootrap queda resto como para grabar y cumplir alguna funcion extra antes del boteo del so
saludos


----------



## Fortivo

gustavocof115 dijo:


> pd
> don es con respeto y se bien para que es la bios
> coincido con vos en eso de la bios no puede navegar,quizás si pueda enviar algún tipo de datos ,después de todo luego del bootrap queda resto como para grabar y cumplir alguna funcion extra antes del boteo del so
> saludos



hola amigo, no te tomes mal lo de la bios, solo explicaba que no puede mandar datos sin un sistema operativo o un comando en Mdos, no he dicho en ningun momento que no sepas lo que es ¡ XD

lo de don yo se que es por respeto pero no se que edades tenemos, me puedes tutear sin problemas 

saludos ¡


----------



## fernandob

ja..con eso de que uno no sabe las edades.
a veecs he leido a alguien varias veces, y uno se da la idea de que es un señor de años y experiencia.

y de golpe en un mensaje se presenta y resulta que dejo lso pañales hace poco.
todo un tema esto de la web y avatares en vez de fotos rales , un dia de estos nos vamos a encontrar con :

igual..no importa, lo importante es la buena onda yque sepa un poco


----------



## Tacatomon

¡¡¡Me quiero volver Chango!!!


----------



## Fortivo

fernandob dijo:


> ja..con eso de que uno no sabe las edades.
> a veecs he leido a alguien varias veces, y uno se da la idea de que es un señor de años y experiencia.
> 
> y de golpe en un mensaje se presenta y resulta que dejo lso pañales hace poco.
> todo un tema esto de la web y avatares en vez de fotos rales , un dia de estos nos vamos a encontrar con :
> 
> igual..no importa, lo importante es la buena onda yque sepa un poco



XDDD es verdad ¡¡ 

por cierto fernandob, eres muy viejillo , medio o jovencito ¡¡ ?¿ 

jaja saludos


----------



## Trev

Si todo esto es ovbio,es un hecho ..pero pense que les iba a costar un poco mas.. pensaba que tal vez si uno andaba en cosas raras se tendria que buscar un ciber y no el mismo ciber siempre jeje para que no tomaran la ip y obtuvieran tus datos,el msn no lo uso,el software ese malintencionado ya me lo saque de encima lo unico que actualizo regurlarmente es mi antivirus,¿me podrian espiar a travez de el?

De todos maneras a mi me parece que va a ser mucho mas la informacion que se les filtre que la que puedan procesar..¿cuantas computadoras existen conectadas a internet? no tengo el numero pero me parece que la cantidad de informacion que deberia analizar microsoft y a partir de ahi seleccionar lo que quieren para una empresa por grande que sea en tal solo un dia entre cualquier pe*****des que hacemos,de todas las trivialidades aunque nos robaran algo de informacion valiosa ¿donde carajo meterian toda esa información,en tan solo un segundo existiria un flujo imnenso de informacion hacia donde?esa informacion deberia estar en miles de pc's o en internet mismo?asique me parece que todavia les va faltar un buen rato para espiar todo el tiempo


----------



## sombra2kx

jajajaja
si no fuera *POR* los hakers no se arian antispams y firewolls para q*UE* se protejan las maquinas pero la verdadera finalidad es q*UE* en versiones de word anteriores al 2007 siempre se guardaba una copia en el cache del ordenador *POR* q*UE* los de microsoft los pueden checar con solo la clave de compra del producto o el codigo q*UE* trae el oficce

pero volviendo a los hakers ellos son una de las mas eficientes lineas de informacion no solo por ser buenos en computacion sino por q*UE* saben donde buscar y asi obtener la informacion q*UE* se esta necesitando ya sea para uso domestico ò gubernamental


----------



## Cacho

fernandob dijo:


> ...un dia de estos nos vamos a encontrar con...


Ver el archivo adjunto 31971



 ¿Dónde conseguiste mi foto?


----------



## Tacatomon

Cacho dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 31971
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Dónde conseguiste mi foto?



Tienes estilo,  Usas Mac 

saludos


----------



## Cacho

En realdad es un sticker que le puse a la 486. ¿Viste qué bien que queda?


----------



## Tacatomon

Cacho dijo:


> En realdad es un sticker que le puse a la 486. ¿Viste qué bien que queda?


Seguro es Fosforecente, para que brille ¿No?


----------



## NEO101

Buenos días.



Fortivo dijo:


> las netbut del gobierno tiene un sistema de localizacion en caso de robo, pero no por la bios , la bios es el sistema para iniciar la pc , controla un monton de parametros pero dudo que pueda iniciar una coneccion wifi o viceversa para indicar el robo. el dia que en bios pueda navegar o enviar datos *no instalo en mi vida ningun sistema operativo* ¡¡



Bueno, no instales nada entonces 

Ya hace rato que vienen motherboards que incluyen en el Bios (o tal vez un chip físico aparte) lo necesario para que luego de 5 segundos de prender la PC tengas navegador, Skype, y algunas cosas más...  Todo esto antes de pasar a buscar el boot sector del HD y arrancar....
http://www.nosolohardware.com/2008/05/30/asus-express-gate-el-sistema-operativo-instantaneo/
http://expressgate.asus.com/

En cuanto a la facilidad y compatibilidad de Linux, la cuestión es muy sencilla (en la actualidad): es más probable que algo al conectarlo funcione de una en Linux que en Windows (scanners, celulares, reproductores de MP3, cámaras de fotos, etc etc etc). Probate un Live. En casi todas las máquinas que he armado, arranca y detecta TODO de una. Hasta te queda conectada a Internet depende el modem, sin hacer NADA (termino de armar la PC, lo prendo, pongo el Live de Ubuntu y vengo a los 5 minutos y está lista para navegar y demás...).

Pero bueno, es un tema interminable...
Respondiéndole a *GomezF*:
Podés probar sin intalar nada (va a funcionar más lento desde el CD, pero para probarlo sirve). Bajate el CD o si tenés buena conexión mejor aún el DVD. Si esperás a fin de mes está por salir la versión nueva, pero con la que está actualmente ya no deberías tener problemas.
http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/9.10/release/
ubuntu-9.10-dvd-amd64.iso    Si tenés un Athlon moderno te conviene este (Athlon 64/AthlonX2, Phenom, etc etc etc)
ubuntu-9.10-dvd-i386.iso        Para todo los demás.

Luego de bajar la imagen recordá que tenés que grabarla en un DVD como "grabar imagen" y *no* grabar un DVD con este archivo adentro...

¡Saludos y buena semana!
Marcelo.


----------



## fernandob

Fortivo dijo:


> XDDD es verdad ¡¡
> 
> por cierto fernandob, eres muy viejillo , medio o jovencito ¡¡ ?¿
> 
> jaja saludos


 
si me miro en el espejo un poco viejillo.
si miro al mundo que me rodea me siento jovencillo.
la realidad: 45 años


----------

